# 20553 Modifier possible?



## MSimmons89 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a modifier I can use when billing trigger points (20553) with an epi. injections (such as 62311 or 62310)?


----------



## CatLaw (Jan 18, 2012)

Some insurances are not paying the two procedures when performed on the same day, but you can try the 59 modifier.


----------

